

The ACL is dead (Talk at CUSEC by Zed Shaw) - jpwagner
http://blog.cusec.net/2009/01/05/zed-shaw-the-acl-is-dead-cusec-2008/

======
bk
Does anyone have a link to a similar implementation, library, or paper of the
ACL replacement / rules engine Zed talked about?

I'm dying to dive more deeply into this, but have little domain expertise
right now. Any pointers are greatly appreciated.

~~~
nailer
He literally implemented Sarbanes-Oxley with assistance from the lawyers who
could read his Ruby.

Ie, if you want source code, get the legislation, make the objects it
mentions, then write rules in the same order.

~~~
bk
Thanks for replying.

I realize my initial request was a bit unclear. I'm not so much interested in
the specific rules/legislation, but rather in a (canonical) implementation of
a rules engine of that type. I get the basic functionality, but how does it
come together elegantly?

------
jpwagner
...a few months old, but packed with info

sorry if it's a re-submission

~~~
brianto2010
Yup...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=420650>

Don't be sorry; people might have missed the original posting (or never heard
of it). Sometimes, it is nice to see old posts.

------
gaius
When did HN become Zed's Greatest Hits?

